# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  برامج الكمبيوتر المتعلقه بالجوال فقط ! !

## المهندس

هنا ستضع جميع البرامج الكمبيوتر المتعلقة بالجوال
واتمنى من جميع الاعضاء طرح ما لديهم من البرامج
واتمنى للجيع التوفيق

 : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :


البرنامج الاول

Theme Viewer v1.1

لعرض الثيمات على الكمبيوتر من قبل تحميلها على الجهاز الجوال







Informations:

Theme Viewer is a Program for Show Themes Preview for Symbian 2nd Edition from SIS Files. 
Application Price: Free! 
The Last Available Version is the 1.1 

Minimum Requirements:
Operative Systems: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP 
HDD Free Space: 0.80 MB 
Other: GDI+ Library Support 

Change Log:
Version: 1.1 
-- Symbols Preview Improved 

Version: 1.0 Beta 3
-- Preview Saving in BMP, JPG, GIF and PNG

Version: 1.0 Beta 2 
-- Added Open With.. Support 
-- Added Theme's Drag & Drop Support 

Guide:

File-Open SIS: For Choose Theme SIS; 
File-Save Preview: For Save Theme Preview; 
File-Exit: For Exit from Program; 
Options-Menu Preview: For Show Menu; 
Options-Screen Preview: For Show Display; 
Options-Favorites Preview: For Show Favorites; 
General Options: General Application Options; 
********: Application ********; 
Logo and Date: Logo and Date Colour of Theme; 
Symbols: Symbols Colour of Theme; 
Commands: Commands Colour; 
Help-Visit WebSite: WebSite Link; 
About...: About Program. 

********:

-- English
-- Italiano

*التحميل من المرفقات*
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج الثاني
UnMakeSISx tools uNsIs v2.5 
البرنمج المميز في كسر برامج الـ Sis




About uNsIs v2.5
Based on SISInfo issued by NewLC on Aug. 24 by Jari.
A public issued unpack tool, please support us greatly!
Keep on supporting 3G365! We can do it better!


uNsIs Note
1)Unpack and run "uNsIs v2.5.msi".

2)There are 3 folds asbin, pkg and temp in this directory. 
Directory “bin” contains system files and do not touch anything!!! 

3)Installation path information of sis package is stored in directory“pkg”,
and it can be showed in the application as well; files unpacked from 
sisarchive are placed in the directory “temp”. 

4)Make sure to clean “temp” everytimeafter unpack process for fear affecting 
the next unpack operation!!!


uNsIs v2.5
1. Revised interface;
2. Solved Read-only attribute from the document sis Causing serious problems;
3. add setting funtion


التحميل من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج الثالث
Nokia 6230i Mini Theme Maker v 1.00
لصنع ثيمات نوكيا 6230i








Designed to help me in theme creation, it would help any n6230i theme maker and hope it will even about 1 year after the phone release...

Yet another -small-brick in the great wall of 6230i community...



This first version is featuring:
- Easy theme cration: just drag and drop, it's done !!

- Some stuff added like automatic thumbnail and shot creation

- Edit and extract theme resources ;
- Add a small comment to themes u create , just to let ppl know about ur great work 



Enjoy, and leave somthin, so the thread remain visible for as long time as possible...


التحميل من هنا


: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج الرابع
KVT Symbian Installer 2.0 beta 5 
(Support SymbianOS 9.1 !!!)

برنامج رائع لصنع وفتح ملفات Sis




This is a new beta version of KVT Symbian Installer 2

Feature: 
- Open and Import SIS now support SymbianOS 9 (New) 
- Support UIQ 3 (New) 
- Extract SIS Tool support SymbianOS 9 (New) 
- Generate Seft-Signed Certificate Tool (New) 
- Get SIS version and UID information from a sis file (Currently not support SymbianOS 9) 
- Multiple popup texts 
- Faster than old version (v1.4) 
- Add LOG tab 
- Support multiple ******** dependent files 
- Support AddOn Option 
- Support Embedded SIS 
- Support multiple platform (s60, s80, UIQ ...) 
- Support Khmer and English Interfaces 
- Fixed some bugs 

You must follow these 3 steps. If not, you can not use some feature

لتحميل ActivePerl 
انقر هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

البرنامج الخامس

Xilisoft 3GP Video Converter v2.1.15.1201
البرنامج يحول هذه الصيغ التالية

AVI و MPEG إلى 3GP

و

mpeg1, mpeg2, mpeg4, wmv, mp4, 3gp, mov, rm, dv, yuv, h264
إلى 3GP

و

MPEG, AVI, VOB, MPEG4, WMV الى 3GP

و

MP3, WAV, AC3, WMA, m4a, ogg, aac إلى audio-only 3GP file

و

DVD, VCD, SVCD, MOV, RM, AVI, MPEG, WMV, MPEG1/2/4 إلى 3GP


واجهة البرنامج:



الشرح:



حجم البرنامج : 6.58 MB

يعمل مع كافة انظمة ويندوز
98/ME/NT/2000/XP

للتحميل اضغط هنا 

*بيانات التسجيل توجد بالمرفقات*
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج السادس
Lonely Cat Games SmartMovie v3.30 Converter 
البرنامج غني عن التعريف




الاضافات: 
Improved audio/video synchronization, Converter fix 'Remove' button, saturation and contrast settings

لتحميل البرنامج من هنا

SmartMovie Converter KeyGen



This is a Keygen for the SmartMovie Converter ONLY.

its for v3.10 but works on all version of SmartMovie Converter!

Tested in v3.25 work 100%
Tested today in v3.30 work 100%

بالمرفقات
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج السابع
Mobile Media Browser MobiMB v3.4.0.0 Registerd
by DaLatGSM Services
ALL Credit go to ARUNGUPTA

البرنامج الاكثر من رائع لتصفح محتويات الجهاز الجوال





Make the most of the latest colour Nokia phones! Many of Nokia's modern handsets contain a full file manager (gallery), enabling you to store photos, ringtones, music and other files supported by your phone. MobiMB is the first software product to enable full access to these features in your phone, and also contains a range of special features for specific handsets, including the ability from your PC to set operator logos, startup and shutdown logos and more (handset-dependent).

Click for full size imageBrowse your gallery and drag and drop images, MIDI files, photos, music and Java MIDlets to and from your phone from your hard disk! Right-click to set a logo. The files can be ringtones, full colour wallpapers, transparent colour operator logos, startup logos or games and applications and other file types supported by your phone.

MobiMB installs on your Microsoft Windows PC, and connects directly to your handset using a standard cable or infrared port (available separately).

All nokia Phones supported
Register with any Name & e-mail
للتسحيل ادخل أي إسم و أي عنوان بريدي تريده فلا يهم

التحميل من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : :



البرنامج الثامن
Nokia Series 40 Theme Studio v2.2
برنامج صانع الثيمات لجوالات نوكيا S-40





RELEASE NOTE for Nokia Series 40 Theme Studio 2.2 (14 November 2006)


Product Description:
====================

The Nokia Series 40 Theme Studio is a PC-based tool for creating 

themes for compatible Series 40 devices. The Theme Studio allows 

themes to be created, viewed, and compared before being packaged 

for distribution. Theme packages can be downloaded to compatible 

devices over the air (OTA) or using supported messaging or PC 

Connectivity options.



Features:

=========

- Nokia Series 40 themes 2.2 can be composed using this tool. Such 

themes may comprise of various customizable image elements like 

wallpaper, screensaver, backgrounds, highlights, menu icons, etc.

as well as audio elements like ringtones, alerts, etc.



- Themes can be deployed to supported handsets by installing 

Nokia PC Suite 6.6 or later version. The handsets have to be 

connected to the PC Suite before themes can be deployed from 

Theme Studio.



- Supported Audio theme elements can be previewed from Theme Studio

by installing Apple QuickTime 7.




System Requirements: (Recommended)
==================================

- Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2 or Microsoft Windows XP Home SP2

- 2.6 GHz Pentium processor or faster

- 512 MB RAM or more

- 125 MB disk space or more recommended

- Display 1024 x 768 pixels or more with 16 bit color or more




This latest version of the Nokia Series 40 Theme Studio supports the new theme technology version 2.0. This theme technology is supported by the following devices:


• Phones with 240 x 320-pixel displays: 
Nokia 6270, Nokia 6280, Nokia 7370, Nokia 6131, Nokia 6233, Nokia 6234, Nokia 6282, Nokia 6275, Nokia 5300 XpressMusic, Nokia 7373, and Nokia 7390 phones.



• Phones with 208 x 208-pixel displays: 

Nokia 8800 Sirocco Edition phone.



• Phones with 128 x 160-pixel displays: 

Nokia 6111, Nokia 6125, Nokia 6136, Nokia 5200, Nokia 6151, Nokia 6070, Nokia 6080, Nokia 6103, and Nokia 7360 phones.



• Phones with 128 x 128-pixel displays: 

Nokia 2610 phone.


التحميل من هنا


: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :


يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج التاسع
IVT BlueSoleil 2.3.0.0 Standard & IVT BlueSoleil 2.3.0.0 VoIP
برنامج الـ Bluetooth
لارسال برامج, العاب, نغمات, ثيمات, مقاطع, الخ. الى الجهاز الحوال

BlueSoleil for Windows is a set of Bluetooth Application Profiles implementation on Windows operating system and fully compliant to Bluetooth SIG latest specifications. It enables PCs to form networks and exchange information wirelessly. It also provides PCs a fast and reliable solution for effortless wireless connection to mobile phones, headsets, PDAs, Access Points, Printers, Digital Cameras, PC peripherals, and so on. BlueSoleil supports more than ten Bluetooth chip-sets and different HCI interfaces which include USB, UART, PCMCIA and Compact Flash. 





A laptop/ desktop with the BlueSoleil application software suite installed thus becomes capable of wirelessly communicating with other Bluetooth products in various applications. Users would obtain the most convenience from this wireless solution.


-- Wireless access Internet anywhere, anytime, even on moving;

-- Listen to music stored in the PC using a BT wireless headphone anywhere in the range;

-- Push pictures from a BT Digital Camera to the PC without any cable connection; 

-- Print a file using a BT printer even in another room without any cable connection; 

-- Use BT wireless keyboard and mouse to control the PC; 

-- Exchange or synchronize personal information, name cards etc with other laptops, PDAs or mobile phones just by moving in the range of each other.



Key Features/Benefits: 


Aesthetical, Friendly User Interface

BlueSoleil has been designed with the end user in mind. It is very clear and concise in its presentation. A dark blue space-like background creates a sense of depth and intrigue. The host device is expressed as a golden globe in the center, with the remote devices within range displayed as planets orbiting the Sun (Soleil). BlueSoleil takes the complications out of creating Bluetooth connections and adds some fun and creativity. The intuitive, artful graphics of BlueSoleil makes it immediately operative. It is very user-friendly for control and operation.



Easy, Fun to Use

-- Very clearly displays all devices within range with creative graphics.

-- Cuts the need of configuration to minimum level.

-- Shortcuts on Windows Desktop enable users to set-up a Bluetooth connection whenever they want by just double-clicking the Shortcut! It makes Bluetooth connectivity extremely simple.

-- Seamless Integration with Windows makes it much easier for end-users to use Bluetooth features. Generally, users are indifferent as to how a Bluetooth connection is established. From the user's point of view, they just want to print a document, open a serial port, dial-up to the Internet or send a FAX etc. BlueSoleil interprets the user's normal operations on Windows, converts them to a Bluetooth connection request and sets up their Bluetooth connections automatically!



Maximum Interoperability
IVT is a technology leader in both conformance testing and interoperability testing. IVT's BlueAnalyzer™ and BlueSoleil™-PTS have been widely used by many Bluetooth hardware manufacturers and testing houses. BlueSoleil has been designed to fully meet Bluetooth Test Specifications and has successfully passed interoperability tests with many qualified Bluetooth products.



Optional Security Mode
-- Security Mode 1: no security, other devices can free access your device and all kinds of services.

-- Security Mode 2: service level security, user can manage Bluetooth services in a flexible manner. Authentication, encryption and authorization can be configured based on every service. User can restrict access by defining which remote devices can access which services.

-- Security Mode 3: device level security, any other devices must input passkey before access your device.



Multiple ********s Supported

Danish, Dutch, English, French, Finnish, German, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Norwegian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Swedish, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese





BlueSoleil VoIP is specially designed for Skype, including all features of BlueSoleil (Std). You can answer a Skype call at anytime and anywhere, even when you are listening to music. 

With the unique Bluetooth AV/Mono data channel co-working feature, BlueSoleil supports users to enjoy music and talk via normal Bluetooth Stereo/Mono headsets at the same time, or switch between the two modes easily. The plug-in for Skype, further makes it incredible easy to receive/make VoIP phone calls via a normal Bluetooth headset.





Implemented Bluetooth Profiles by BlueSoleil 2.3 release


* Personal Area Networking Profile

* Serial Port Profile

* Dial Up Networking Profile

* LAN Access Profile

* File Transfer Profile

* Human Interface Device Profile

* Headset Profile 

* Hardcopy Cable Replacement Profile

* Object Push Profile

* Synchronization Profile

* FAX Profile

* Advanced Audio Distribution Profile

* Basic Imaging Profile 



Host Requirement 


* OS: Windows XP, 2000

* CPU: 200MHz or above

* RAM: 32M or above * Screen: 800*600 or above

* Display: Adapter True Color 16bits or above 



*Download BlueSoleil (Std) Version*التحميل من هنا

*BlueSoleil VoIP Version*التحميل من هنا
BlueSoleil_v2.3.0.0_VoIP_Release_060728_Cracked-icu.zip

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج العاشر
Xingtone Ringtone Maker v5.0.0
برنامج صانع النغملت باصداره الخامس




Make unlimited ringtones from your CDs, MP3s and other audio.

Customize your ringtones quickly and easily w/easy editing tools.

Record your own ringtones.
Easily share photos and voice-
recorded-ringtones with your friends on their phones...

Voice-recorded-ringtones are ringtones created using “MobileMedia Share” by recording your voice or sounds as a ringtone.

X Close
Xingtone automatically sizes the images to be compatible with the recipients' phones...

التحميل من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج الحادي عشر
Nokia PC Suite v6.82 Release 21

النسخة الجديد من البرنامج العملاق في التعامل مع اجهزة نوكيا 








The Windows PC software for Nokia phone owners that’s free and easy to use.



Nokia PC Suite is a package of Windows-based PC applications developed especially for use with Nokia phones. Depending on your phone model, Nokia PC Suite lets you edit, synchronize and back up many of your phone's files on a compatible PC through a cable or wireless connection.



PC system requirements for version 6.82



* Available hard disk space: 200 MB (file size approx 25 MB) 

* Operating system: 

- Windows 2000 (service pack 4) 

- Windows XP (Professional or Home Edition) (service pack 1 or service pack 2) 

- Windows XP Professional x64 edition 



* Connection methods: USB cable, infrared, or Bluetooth 

* Supported Bluetooth software (Bluetooth stacks): 

- Microsoft Windows XP Bluetooth (included in XP SP2) 

- Toshiba Bluetooth 

- WIDCOMM BTW 1.4, 3.0, 4.0, 5.0 

- IVT BlueSoleil Bluetooth stack for Windows XP/2000, driver version 1.6.1.4* 



Right-click the Bluetooth icon in the Windows tray and select Advanced Configuration. On the General tab you can see the version of the stack.



To see the cables and connection methods supported by your phone model, see features supported by your phone. hxxp://europe.nokia.com/A4144913



Windows Media Player 11 is required when using Windows built-in applications with Nokia phones.



* = Nokia Nseries, Eseries, and 3250 phones require driver version 2.1.2.0.



Phone model not listed?



This list includes phone models available in Europe, the Middle East, and Africa. Phone owners elsewhere, 





Key features :
· Automatic, secure data, information, pictures, and music transfer from phone to phone or phone to PC 

· Fast, easy connection to the Internet 

· Connect wirelessly or via cable 

· Connect by using your phone as a modem

· Manage messages, contacts, images, and music 

· Synchronize your phone and PC calendars

· Install Java(tm)-based applications in your phone

· Convert ringing tone formats

· Play multimedia messages and videos

· Send text messages from the PC

· Back up and restore phone files

· Over 30 ********s 


لتحميل النسخة الانجليزيةانقر هنا

لتحميل النسخة العربيةانقر هنا
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج الثاني عشر
All To Real Converter Pro 4.3

لتحويل بعض الصيغ الى rm



التحويل:- AVI/MPEG-1/Mp2/Mp3/Wav/Quick Time to RM 
الحجم:- 5.25 MB

التحميل من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج الثالث عشر
All To AVI VCD SVCD DVD MPEG Converter 2.1




التحويل:- Video to AVI DVD VCD SVCD MPEG

الحجم:- 2.63MB

معلومات التسجيل :
name: freeserials.com
Serial Number: 38816118-60591133-75865814-08017935-61584074-03546666-036B11574D2479B17BD11C63

التحميل من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج الرابع عشر
Acala.DVD.to.Pocket.PC.Movie.v2.5.0

البرنامج الرائع في تحويل افلام الـ Dvd الى مقاطع (واضحة ) للجوال



Acala DVD to Pocket PC movie is a intuitive to use program which convert your DVD movies to Pocket PC movies regardless DVD CSS and DVD Region. The build-up enhanced encoder deep compress output min files with high speed and lossless movie quality. With Acala DVD to Pocket PC movie, you will be able to playback and enjoy DVD movies on Portable device, such as your Pocket PC, Palm, Portable Media Center, Windows CE device, etc.
It is a one-click solution program. It also supports Automatically Shut down your computer after the conversion had been done. it means you can just go to sleep or have a cup of coffe, Let your computer do all the jobs and automatically shutdown when all jobs are done. And its preview and edit function make you edit the video easily!

Key Features:
1) Intuitive interface make you free and professional.
2) Build-up enhanced encoder ensure the output movie quality and high speed to finish task.
3) One click profile settings solution and easy customize settings for video size, frame rate, video bitrate(quality), audio bitrate(quality), aspect ratio.
4) Split the output file to suitable size.
5) Subtitle and Audio Track selectable for each episode.
6) Set the start position and end position for any episodes to convert.( cut movie clip to convert ).
7) Batch convert main movie and any episodes.
8) Batch files conversion.
9) Preview playback movies and any episodes, the preview playback maybe come up slight audio crawl, it does not matter with the output movie quality, just preview to check out the source episode.
10) Automatically Shutdown Computer When ripping done.

OS Supported:
Windows All

Hardware Requirements:
Intel Pentium II 350MHz or above
64 MB RAM or above

التحميل من هنا 

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج الخامس عشر
Efficasoft.Mobile.Express.v1.1

برنامج اكثر ن رائع لارسال رسائل SMS
البرنامح شبيه بالـ Outlook 


Efficasoft Mobile Express delivers a friendly Outlook 2003 style interface that makes your desktop PC instantly ready for mobile SMS communication, and gives you the best access to the Text Messages and Contacts on your Windows Mobile Smartphone.

Requires Windows 2000, XP, 2003 or later with ActiveSync installed; Fully supports Windows Mobile Smartphone and Pocket PC (2003, 2003 SE, WM5.0).

What's new in v1.1
• Export text messages to txt file
• Font settings
• Empty Folder function
• Fixed problem that creates SMS with "body" on WM5 devices
• Fixed connection problem when Connector is installed on storage card
• Interface improvements

التحميل من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

----------


## المهندس

*XILISOFT 3GP VIDEO CONVERTER* 

السيريال كما يلي
BRD_25EKR23G22AK4JQ_7C23_D298_0B7D_443E 

او

BRD_D4TCK4UX1013D91_F653_3C2A_BAA2_95C4

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج السادس عشر
Carbide.ui S60 Theme Edition v3.1 for Symbian OS
Publisher: Nokia
Date added: 13-Sep-06

برنامج صانع ثيمات الجيل الثالث


Carbide.ui S60 Theme Edition for Symbian OS is a tool that enables the creation of packages to customize the appearance of the user interface on S60 devices. These packages can then be used by any device user to alter the look and feel of their S60 device.

Carbide.ui has been designed with the creative professional in mind. It allows the S60 UI to be customized with full WYSIWYG layout, without the need for layout defi nition coding or specialized mobile design experience. In addition, Carbide.ui can be integrated with a wide range of creative graphic and audio packages, allowing designers to work with their favorite tools.

Carbide.ui S60 Theme Edition for Symbian OS creates S60 themes that alter the appearance of the S60 UI and S60 Music Player. Themes can be created, edited, and viewed easily. Full WYSIWYG features allow the appearance of wallpaper, application icons, color schemes, or any other UI component to be evaluated accurately. Once a theme has been created, the tool will package it into a Symbian OS installation fi le and prepare it for Open Mobile Alliance (OMA) Digital Rights Management (DRM) protection, if required, after which it will be ready for deployment to devices.

The latest version adds support for S60 3rd Edition Feature Pack 1 and its new theme capabilities, including new screensaver files support, enhanced ringtone file-support, Arabic and Hebrew UI support and new MIDP Color group. These new platform features provide developers and creative professionals with new opportunities to create innovative and compelling experiences for the end user.

WYSIWYG functionality :Carbide.ui has been designed for creative professionals. Theme design is
undertaken using familiar creative tools and WYSIWYG layout, without the
need for layout defi nition coding or specialized mobile design experience.

Support for all customizable theme components :
The Carbide.ui editor provides functionality to create or modify a theme.
The editor gives access to all the customizable S60 UI elements, such as
background graphics, highlight areas, application icons, pop-up windows,
colors, sounds, morphing eff ects, background, settings item list, and the
navigation bar.


Multiple screen resolutions support :All available S60 UI screen resolutions are supported (352 x 416 pixels, 240
x 320 pixels, and 176 x 208 pixels) in both landscape and portrait modes.

Third-party graphics editor support :
The Carbide.ui editor can be linked with many graphics tools. With the
ability to import several graphics formats, Carbide.ui allows designers to
use their favorite graphics editor. Graphic theme elements can then be
edited with a simple double click of the desired image.



Third-party audio editor support :
The Carbide.ui editor can be linked with many audio-editing tools. With the
ability to import multiple audio-fi le formats, Carbide.ui allows designers to
use their favorite audio editor. Audio elements can then be edited with a
simple double click of the desired audio icon.

Gallery view :
A gallery provides functionality to view an existing theme portfolio and
select a theme for editing.


Task list :
To help manage the wide choice of customizable components in a theme,
the editor includes a task list. This task list records whether an item is
complete, pending, or not included in a theme project.

Signing keys wizard :
A signing keys wizard assists with the creation of self-signing keys and the
management of developer certifi cates for signing themes for
S60 3rd Edition devices.


Support for themes in the S60 platform :

Support is provided for generating themes for:
• S60 2nd Edition.
• S60 2nd Edition, Feature Pack 1.
• S60 2nd Edition, Feature Pack 2.
• S60 2nd Edition, Feature Pack 3.
• S60 3rd Edition.
• S60 3rd Edition, Feature Pack 1.


Key Features• S60 platform support.
• WYSIWYG design functionality.
• Support for all customizable theme components.
• Support for third-party graphics, audio, and
******* editors.
• Full support for all S60 screen resolutions.
• ******* import.
• Full theme package generation and DRM protection.

System Requirements
• Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 or
Microsoft Windows XP Home SP2.
• 512 MB of RAM (2GB of RAM recommended).
• 1.5-GHz or faster Pentium-class processor (2.8-GHz or
faster Pentium-class processor recommended).
• 430 MB of free disk space.
• Display card with support for 16-bit color at 1,280 x 1,024
pixel resolution (24-bit color support recommended).
• A sound card is recommended.


حجم البرنامج (~131 MB)
التحميل عن طريق هذا الرابط
من هنا

Username : dzconstantine
Serialnumber : GAWAEFDY4BOQO7XUC7T75N2I2Y6BK2TPKFTYOLQCCQ2OWYQ54A WB7NDFUW7LAB4AILOE3Y56DY

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج السابع عشر
Windows Pocket PC Theme Generator

البرنامج المميز في صناعة ثيمات Windows Pocket PC





التحميل من هنا
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج الثامن عشر
SUPER©.v2007.build.21

البرنامج الرائع في تحويل جميع انواع الصيغ


SUPER © does for FREE what other encoders CAN'T do for money.

If you need a simple, yet very efficient tool to convert (encode) or play any Multimedia file, without reading manuals or spending long hours training, then SUPER © is all you need.

It is a Multimedia Encoder and a Multimedia Player, easy-to-use with 1 simple click.

SUPER © is totally FREE to download and to use. It plays & converts very fast full length movies to any other format without any time or function limitation. NO trial or evaluation version of SUPER © but one unique fully working version.

SUPER © does NOT require any additional external codec to be installed, absolutely nothing. Necessary codecs are built in!

SUPER © can also play and save Internet Media Streams with different protocols ( mms:// rtsp:// http://)

SUPER © IS UNIVERSAL as it supports a wide variety of input/source file format to play or encode (to & from) without any 
additional third party software.

Supported input source file formats are
1- Video format: 3gp/3g2(Nokia,Siemens,Sony,Ericsson) asf, avi (DivX,H263,H263+,H264,XviD,MPEG4,MSmpeg4 etc..), dat, fli, flc, flv (used in Flash), mkv, mpg (Mpeg I,Mpeg II), mov(H263,H263+,H264,MPEG4 etc..), mp4(H263,H263+,H264,MPEG4), ogg, qt, rm, ram, rmvb, str (Play Station), swf (Flash), ts (HDTV), viv, vob, wmv

2- Audio format: aac, ac3, amr, mmf, mp2, mp3, mp4, mpc, ogg, ra, wav, wma

3- AviSynth Script Files: avs. Let you specify advanced encoding commands using AviSynth scripts!


التحميل من هنا 

عند قيامك بفتح صفحة الموقع قم بانزال الصفحة للأخير وستجد كلمة Download Now وأختر واحد من مواقع الداون لود

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج التاسع عشر
Theme Creator Pro 3G version 3.1.260

البرنامج المميز في صنع واستعراض ثيمات سوني اريكسون


وهذه أحدث أصدارة منه ويدعم كل من الأجهزة التالية :

T68/T68i/T68ie 
T226 
T230/T238 
T300/T302/T306 
T310/T312/T316 
T610/T616/T618 
T630/T628 
Z600/Z608

التحميل من هنا
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج رقم 20
MyThemeCreator 1.312




صانع ثيمات سوني اريكسون
يدعم الاجهزة التالية:

1- K300 series devices (includes K300, J300)
2- K500, F500 series devices (includes K508c, K506c, K500c, K500i,F500i)
3- Z500 series devices (includes Z500a)
4- K700 series devices (includes K700i, K700c)
5- S700 series devices (includes S700i, S700c, S710a)
6- Z1010 series devices
7- V800, Z800 series devices (includes V802se, Z800i)
8 - K750 series devices (includes K750, D750, W800, K600)

التحميل من هناhttp://www.upload4arab.com//files/173/1123584612.zip

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج رقم 21
Sony Ericsson PC Suite 1.7.10




وهذا برنامج مهم يستخدم للمزامنه مع الجوال من نقل بيانات وغيره وبمعنى أصح هو مش برنامج واحد بس وأنما خمسة برامج وكل واحد له فايدة وأستخدام ومنها :
Sony Ericsson File Manager

Sony Ericsson Image Editor

Sony Ericsson MMS Home Studio

Sony Ericsson Mobile Networking Wizard

Sony Ericsson Sync Station

البرنامج يدعم الاجهزة التالية:
K600i - K750i - W800i - J300i - Z520i

التحميل من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج رقم 22
MyPhoneExplorer V1.4.5




البرنامج المميز وهو يقوم بعمل :
1- نسخة أحتياطية للجهاز بشكل كامل من رسائل وارقام وكل شئ وأستعادتها بكل سهول 

2- وممكن أخذ نسخة من الرسائل ، وممكن كتابة الرسالة في الكمبيوتر وأرسالها مباشرة بما أن الجوال متصل

3- وممكن أخذ نسخة من دليل الهاتف

4- المواعيد وغيره

البرنامج متوافق مع الاجهزة التالية:

K700, K750, D750, W800, W550, W600, W810, W900, K600, K300, K500, Z520, S700, V800, Z600, Z1010, T300, T610, T630, T68 

بعض الـ Screenshots الاخرى:







انصح جميع مستخدمين جوالات سوني اريكسون باستعمال البرنامج هذا المميز

التحميل من هنا
والنسخة الجيدة 1.4.5
من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج رقم 23
Series 60 Theme Studio

اقدم لكم برنامج Series 60 Theme Studio من شركة نوكيا والخاص بصناعة الثيمات والتعديل عليها طبعاً حجم البرنامج كبير وامكانياته كبيرة في عمل الثيمات ويمكن للمبتدئين في هذا المجال فتح ثيم موجود لديهم بصيغة sis وادخال ما تريد من التعديلات عليه 




قبل التنصيب 
تروح الي ملف SETUP رايت كليك 
Properties




OK وبعدين تكمل التنصيب

SIZE = 23 MB

التحميل من هنا
ادخل للموقع ثم اضغط على 
I AGREE -- DOWNLOAD 
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج رقم 24
ACEZ

برنامج رائع لتحويل الصيغ WAV و MP3
البرنامج يستعمل ايضا في تحويل النغمة الى حجم اصغر و بجودة عالية




تحميل البرنامج من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

البرنامج رقم 25
MP3TRIM 

لقطع النغمة و تعليتها كما تشاء



التحميل من هنا

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

البرنامج رقم 26
Ringtone Converter v1.5

حول نغماتك بضغطة واحدة فقط ! !




Convert any of your audio files to compact-sized WAV, MP3, MMF, AMR ringtones for your mobile phone with this no-frills conversion program. All you need to do is to select audio files directly in "My computer" or Windows Explorer and right-click once to convert them to polyphonic ringtones. You can select entire file or any part you like to convert. For multiple files selection you can set how many seconds of original audio you want to convert. Whether you convert a single audio file or create ringtones collection it never been so easy. One-click Ringtone Converter supports WAV, MP3, WMA, OGG, APE and FLAC files and can convert a single file, selected part of file, group of files or entire folders with just one click. It can also send created ringtones to your phone via the Internet in one mouse click. Version 

1.5 adds AMR format support (Nokia phones).
التحميل من هنا
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

----------


## لمسة شقاوة



----------


## المهندس

شكرا على الرد

----------


## ساره

شكرا يا مهندس ومبروك الاشراف :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## عاشق

تقديم روعة
وبرامج اروع
مشكور حب

----------


## النورس الحزين

يا زلمة بتستاهل كل الشكر والمحبة على هيك تنويعة من البرامج

----------


## عدلات الجبارات

الله حلو اكتييييييييير

----------


## عدلات الجبارات

البرامج حلواااااات

----------


## al-helwaa

ثانكيوووو

ماننحرم منك يالغلا

دمت بود

----------


## ali-ali

مشكوور :Bl (11):

----------


## ali-ali

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد العقول

مشكوووووووووووورين ويعطيكم الف الف عافية

----------


## نزيه موسى

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## خالد الاهلاوى

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## رنيم

يسلمووو

----------


## اردني اصلي

يسلمو هلئدين مشكور

----------


## لبنى السريعة

:Eh S(8):  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

